# DIY Catch Box and Ammo Sorter



## bryongaskin (Jan 26, 2020)

Overview

Made the catch box and ammo sorter using some 2x4s, dog ear pine fence pieces, 1/4 MDF board, 3/4" PVC pipe and some 1/2 EMT conduit pipe that I had laying around.

REASON

I shot different slingshots with different band and pouch setups which don't lend them to all to shooting the three most common types of slingshot ammo I shot (1/2", 3/8" and 1/4"). I used to go around and pick them up with a heavy duty magnet from Harbor Freight (in the back ground you can see a large piece of canvas, that was my previous back stop and then I had a 4 foot by 4 foot catch tray that the ammo fell into. It caught ammo really well, but it was all mixed together. This caused problems when I was reaching into my ammo containers because I was having to sort them on a one by one basis. I needed something a little more automated.






Link to Video: 




INSPIRATION

►Catch Box: StanCrafted Video: 



►Marble Sorter : Pocket83 : 




Both the StanCrafted and Pocket83 workmanship is far superior to the work I've done here.

SPECS

►48" tall
►14 1/2" deep
►20 1/2" wide
►Shelf is 12" from the bottom

CUTS

►Legs (four) 48" 2x2's
►Sides frame (four) 11 1/2 2x2s (2 for the base and two for the
►Back/Front frame (three) 17 1/2 2x2s (2 for the base and one for the top)
►Shelf (two) 11x9 1/4 wafer board
►Sides: (two) 32 x 14 1/2 MDF board
►Backstop: (six) 5x20 1/2 pine fence

WHAT I WOULD DO DIFFERENT

-Catch Box
►Depth - I would make it 24 inches deep
►Shelf - I would raise the shelf to 18 inches (to allow for a steeper slop for the ammo sorter)
►Floor - I would not use wafer board and instead use MDF

-Ammo Sorter
►Rods - Would use 3/8 steel rod
►Rods - Use shorter rods with steeper slope
►Rods - Run the ammo sorter behind the catch box instead of underneath


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

Like you I enjoy finding ways to automate or refine productivity of my hobbies. Got my lead ammo casting down to a fine art now, all with homemade equipment aswell.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Cool! A fun build.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## Void (Mar 15, 2020)

Looks like it does a real great job of sorting for you. Thanks for sharing


----------

